# Party boy could make $10,000 from teen riot



## sam76 (15 January 2008)

Here is an example of the lack of respect that teens show everyone today.

Watch the 3 minute video.

http://video.msn.com/video.aspx?mkt...ds:uuids:477542ac-84dd-4daa-8fcd-f23cdc4b6f93

The Victorian teenager whose out-of-control party led drunken youths to attack police with rocks and bottles could make up to $10,000 from his escapade. 

A party promoter now says he's prepared to offer 16-year-old Corey Delaney a job with his events company as a party promoter. 

"(Corey) did a great job in the wrong place — I think he'd be very successful," said Tim Sabre, director of Raw Entertainment. 

"We're prepared to put him in as a party promoter — we'd organise an underage party and have him as the host. 

"A promoter who can organise a party for 500 people can make anywhere from $2000 to $10,000. 

"If he can pull 500 to the street, he could easily fill up a club." 

Meanwhile, celebrity agency Marksonsparks said despite the enormous publicity, they had no plans to recruit the youngster. 

"He's a bit too much of a party boy for me," said managing director Max Markson. 

"If I was a nightclub owner, I'd be signing him up immediately — he obviously knows how to pull a party together. 

"Sounds like he puts Paris Hilton and Lindsay Lohan to shame." 

The teenager's house party last Saturday night attracted 500 alcohol-fuelled teenagers, who damaged police cars and neighbourhood property in Narre Warren South in suburban Melbourne. 

Police were forced to bring in the dog squad and call for helicopter assistance to disperse the throng of teens. 

Victorian police commissioner Christine Nixon said the boy's parents may be billed for the estimated $20,000 damage the revellers caused. 

Parents Jo and Steve Delaney — who were away on the Gold Coast at the time — cut short their holiday and told reporters they were "horrified".

"I can't believe that Corey would do this to us to start with," Ms Delaney said. 

"Honestly, he must have planned the party." 

The youngster told National Nine News he was sorry — but when asked what advice he had for other teenagers considering throwing a similar party, he said: "Get me to do it for you. 

"Best party ever, that's what everyone's saying.''


----------



## sam76 (15 January 2008)

it's gone global now.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/7187497.stm

http://www.guardian.co.uk/australia/story/0,,2240871,00.html


----------



## visual (15 January 2008)

sam76 said:


> Here is an example of the lack of respect that teens show everyone today.
> 
> Watch the 3 minute video.
> 
> ...




Except what these promoters have obviously forgotten is that this stupid boy throw a party where no one had to pay! hence the attraction.Also going to someone's house where no rules apply is different to holding a party where rules have to be obeyed, such as no alcohol to underage guests, and that's just a start. By the way Raw are they the people who throw parties where lots of people overdose? if so I'd instantly dismiss anything he had to say.


----------



## Happy (15 January 2008)

And making him to pay for helicopter dog squad and police hire is probably not democratic.

I think quite a while ago Noam Chomesky deliberated that the next massive unrest would be from within.
Not sure if he thought of terrorism or civil disobedience to be the cause.


----------



## moneymajix (15 January 2008)

It is undemocratic for taxpayers to pay for the damage that resulted from a "party" he instigated.
It was not an accident. It was planned.


It is not civil disobedience. It is about a selfish, little git.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (15 January 2008)

this is a young Warrick Capper in the making.


----------



## Julia (15 January 2008)

Happy said:


> And making him to pay for helicopter dog squad and police hire is probably not democratic.
> 
> I think quite a while ago Noam Chomesky deliberated that the next massive unrest would be from within.
> Not sure if he thought of terrorism or civil disobedience to be the cause.



Why is it not democratic, Happy?  Seems completely just and appropriate to me, the little turd.
Neither do I feel sorry for his parents.  Leaving a 16 year old alone is asking for trouble, unless the kid is really responsible which clearly wasn't the case here.
I hope Ms Nixon does send out the $20,000 bill.  It would also serve as a deterrent to other stupid children.


----------



## Whiskers (15 January 2008)

Julia said:


> ... the little turd.
> 
> I hope Ms Nixon does send out the $20,000 bill. .




Absolutely!


----------



## visual (15 January 2008)

Julia said:


> Why is it not democratic, Happy?  Seems completely just and appropriate to me, the little turd.
> Neither do I feel sorry for his parents.  Leaving a 16 year old alone is asking for trouble, unless the kid is really responsible which clearly wasn't the case here.
> I hope Ms Nixon does send out the $20,000 bill.  It would also serve as a deterrent to other stupid children.




Julia, according to the parents, they left him in the care of someone else, obviously he must have had the keys though, he supposedly had a part time job and that's the reason he stayed behind. Nixon won't send the bill, unfortunately though, can you imagine all the do gooders descending on her like a ton of bricks, muttering things like, human rights, freedom of association freedom of rights, and all the other rubbish they sprout about. But I agree he should be made to pay, even if it takes 20 years. It should be court imposed and with consequences if he fails to honour the community order, but again the reality is that nothing will happen, hope I'm wrong, but.......


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 January 2008)

Happy said:


> And making him to pay for helicopter dog squad and police hire is probably not democratic.
> 
> I think quite a while ago Noam Chomesky deliberated that the next massive unrest would be from within.
> Not sure if he thought of terrorism or civil disobedience to be the cause.




Happy matey  .... some people don`t have a conscience.Having a conscience can be a difficult feeling to deal with too.


----------



## Agentm (15 January 2008)

prime candidate for the next batch in the big brother house imho..

great media so far, and the guy is simply unflappable.. 

i like when he was asked why didnt he try to stop it, he said, the police told him its best to stay in the house.. 

his parents are not responsible for all the teenagers in melbourne whom are under aged and descended in to narre for a party.. the parents of the rioters are responsible for each of those kids that are allowed to be in that state on our streets.. the reporter tried to tell him off, take off your glasses and apologise!!  he goes, nah, the're bangin..  pure gold..

i think cory is uncovering a whole spate of underaged drinking and anti social problems.. but he wouldnt have ever known there were going to be 500 show up.. that came a shock to all.. as he said, best party ever..

i like cory myself, he is young and has some cheek..


----------



## Happy (15 January 2008)

Julia said:


> Why is it not democratic, Happy?  Seems completely just and appropriate to me, the little turd.
> Neither do I feel sorry for his parents.  Leaving a 16 year old alone is asking for trouble, unless the kid is really responsible which clearly wasn't the case here.
> I hope Ms Nixon does send out the $20,000 bill.  It would also serve as a deterrent to other stupid children.





I did not express what I think I merely expressed current attitude toward children,

As well as attitude toward recidivist criminals.

Naughty boy/girl don’t do it again, off you go gets the first lot
and infinite number of chances to rehabilitate the other.


----------



## chewy (15 January 2008)

this story and the kids attitude made me piss myself when i saw it on the news last night. though I'd probably be pissed off if my house or car was one the ones trashed.

But I can't really see how he or his parents can be charged for property damage that others did. I mean if you have people at your house and then they leave and trash the street (without you) they can't charge you for it - surely their only chance is to ID the individuals who did the damage and charge them?


----------



## agro (15 January 2008)

here's the ACA interview:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=xc0CB6URrV0

i don't know about others but that interviewer was fair stirring him up with the questions she made.. the answers he gave would be expected given he is 16..

anyhow, corey has achieved his goal with his publicity from the media to the extent that he can make money from such stupidity..

i dare say he would be popular amongst many teens and idolized 

regarding his $20,000 fine, couldn't he of covered that from that exclusive interview alone???


----------



## sam76 (15 January 2008)

http://blogs.theage.com.au/yoursay/archives/2008/01/a_message_to_be.html?page=fullpage#comments

312 comments today.


----------



## mime (15 January 2008)

Well I guess that's half what is owed for the police assistance to break up his party. The tax payer may get their money back.


----------



## Agentm (15 January 2008)

that cory is too cool for school


----------



## surfingman (15 January 2008)

That interview looks like something the chaser would run its comedy, I think he should be charged for the police coming out but not the broken property unless it was him who personally broke the property.

The boy clearly is running the house his parents have little control, must give it too him he's half witty but has a little too much confidence. He could have a good career ahead of him if he decides to take on a position of promoting, he has all the PR he wants many companies would pay big dollars for this.


----------



## doctorj (15 January 2008)

Was it an open invite?  Or did he just put the info for his friends on his myspace page?  If the latter, he shouldn't be liable for the police costs or the damage.  If the former he should be slapped around and maybe billed.
I don't think he should be liable for the criminal damage caused by others - particularly uninvited guests.

Do murderers get billed by the police for the cost of their investigation/action?


----------



## trinity (15 January 2008)

what would you do if he was your neighbor?

I think he should be disciplined, he spells trouble.  What kind of outfit was that, trying be like k-fed or something?  What he has done was disrespectful, to his parents and his community.


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 January 2008)

ignoring the irresponsibility for a minute but 
that interview sure has a humourous side  

I mean, the parent in her is trying to spank him on camera, etc and he just ignores her taunts..

I think her big mistake (in guaranteeing his resistance) was to tell him to "take off his glasses" -  lol - "Can't"
why not? 
"They're famous"!

lol - red rag to a bull. 

Pleased to say that parties I can recall didn't wreck anything in the street, although there were obviously a few holes in walls etc... 

PS If the party was gate crashed, - and the police asking him to stay inside for his own protection would infer that 's the case - then you'd hardly think he was responsible for the street damage surely ?


----------



## moXJO (15 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> ignoring the irresponsibility for a minute but
> that interview sure has a humourous side
> 
> I mean, the parent in her is trying to spank him on camera, etc and he just ignores her taunts..
> ...




Lol it was like battle of the bimbo's. I'm glad he didn’t take her crap

Looks like he partied hard, at least he didn’t stab anyone. Media is blowing this right out of proportion this kind of thing happens all the time right round Australia. Trial by media is getting a little sickening.
The way this is going the movie should be out by the end of the year


----------



## gilbo (15 January 2008)

Little bugger should be fined - about time people took personal responsibility for their actions and he certainly placed an open invitation for anyone to attend. 

Having a private party that is gatecrashed is an entirely different situation from what we've got here.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (15 January 2008)

Agentm said:


> prime candidate for the next batch in the big brother house imho..
> 
> great media so far, and the guy is simply unflappable..
> 
> ...




Great post,

I am thinking the exact same thing..... he really returned serve to the ACA reporter good on him....

but, I would hate to be in his shoes now his parents are going to kill him!

what I find stupid about this is not what happened, but the fact this has received some much attention.


----------



## Judd (15 January 2008)

Main issue is that Doh's! like that bogon are allowed to procreate.  There must be something that can be put into the water/alcohol supply to make them sterile until their IQ and EQ increases beyond a single cell amoeba.


----------



## doctorj (15 January 2008)

I felt he treated ACA's reporter with all the respect she deserved...


----------



## hangseng (15 January 2008)

xyzedarteerf said:


> this is a young Warrick Capper in the making.




Not possible Warwick is highly intelligent compared to that complete and utter moron. I will add gutless now he can't face up to what he has done.

He should be made to pay, big time!


----------



## hangseng (15 January 2008)

Trade_It said:


> Great post,
> 
> I am thinking the exact same thing..... he really returned serve to the ACA reporter good on him....
> 
> ...




You must be kidding, that arrogant self absorbed brat deserves nothing let alone praise.

God help our country with thoughts like that for a complete moron.


----------



## sam76 (15 January 2008)

The Victorian teenager who threw a wild party for 500 people relaxed on the beach with girls today while his parents vowed to punish the "show pony".

Corey Delaney, 16, steered clear of his south-east Melbourne home, relaxing 20km away at Frankston beach, refusing to answer calls from his mother and step-father who were visited by police and faced a media pack.

Joanne and Stephen Delaney cut short a Gold Coast holiday and rushed to their Narre Warren South home after Saturday night's party made national news, but were unable to find Corey today.

Corey said he had no plans to go home and face his parents yet and was planning to run another party somewhere in Narre Warren again in a couple of weeks.

"I am not going home if they are going to go all crazy on me," he told the Nine Network.

"It was pretty funny and I would do it all again.

"I have always had a bit of an attitude towards older (people) like my parents.

"That's just me. I would rather stay young and have fun and am not gonna change for anyone really."

Police have threatened to bill him up to $20,000 after police cars and neighbours' property were damaged and 30 officers, a helicopter and the dog squad were called to the party.

His parents were reluctant to comment to the media at their house, although Mr Delaney did say before his meeting with police: "I think he should be punished. We have our own views on what should happen and will discuss it with the police."

They said they did not know where Corey was and that the house had been left in a "disgusting" state.

The couple said he was supposed to be staying at a friend's house while they were away.

"Corey, come home please, have enough guts," Mr Delaney later told the Seven Network.

"You've been a show pony long enough. You should be ashamed. You've destroyed your life.

"He's rejecting our calls. He's just a kid. He thinks he's a big man, but he's not."

Victorian police chief Christine Nixon has threatened the Delaneys with a $20,000 bill and vowed to teach Corey a lesson.

However, the teenager could make up to $10,000 from his escapade.

Party promoter Tim Sabre, director of Sydney-based Raw Entertainment, says he's prepared to pay Corey that much to organise parties.

Corey said he had also fielded a $2,000 offer in Queensland and a commercial FM radio work in Melbourne.

Three teenagers who live near Corey's house in Galloway Drive told AAP today they had friends who attended the party.

"It was an open party, meaning anyone could come, as if it was public real estate, so it was not registered with the cops," said Jessica, 15, who said Corey appeared to be a "party boy" who did not appeal to her.

"It got a bit crazy though, to have 500 people there.

"Our friends who went said it was just a normal party with a few more people than normal. They said 'Who cares?"'

Jessica and her friends, Daniel and Danielle, who are also 15, were at a nearby, smaller party in Cranbourne North that night but could see and hear the police helicopter.

"He has not said sorry, but I would be apologising my brains out," said Daniel.

Other youths in the area described Corey as a popular student at Narre Warren South P-12 College "who thinks he is cool".


----------



## >Apocalypto< (15 January 2008)

hangseng said:


> You must be kidding, that arrogant self absorbed brat deserves nothing let alone praise.
> 
> God help our country with thoughts like that for a complete moron.




get over it Hangseng,

He is a sixteen year old boy, what u were never young?


----------



## vida (15 January 2008)

Well I think its all hilarious and I his attitude is fantastic! Who cares about the money, the police waste resources all the time and at least this time a lot of people enjoyed themselves and there is something more in the press than just nicole and paris and britney etc.  thank heaven for that !! 

I can't stop laughing and only wish that I had his nerve, energy and love of life.  Keep it up party boy and party party party, life is too short for regrets.


----------



## visual (15 January 2008)

vida said:


> Well I think its all hilarious and I his attitude is fantastic! Who cares about the money, the police waste resources all the time and at least this time a lot of people enjoyed themselves and there is something more in the press than just nicole and paris and britney etc.  thank heaven for that !!
> 
> I can't stop laughing and only wish that I had his nerve, energy and love of life.  Keep it up party boy and party party party, life is too short for regrets.




So Vida, next party at your house!


----------



## hangseng (15 January 2008)

*Party boy is a moron*



Trade_It said:


> get over it Hangseng,
> 
> He is a sixteen year old boy, what u were never young?




Yes I most certanly was. I had something completely void in that fool, RESPECT for myself and my family. I didn't associate with fools and I still don't tolerate them.

Yes I made mistakes and still do as we all do from time to time. However this is simply a complete idiot without any respect for anyone or anything and actually thinks he is something special.

I hope for his sake he wakes up, he has already made a disgraceful public spectacle of himself displaying a complete lack of regard for his family or the others in the location.

Throw the book at him and quick! Age is not an excuse for this, it is simply a cop out used by many a do gooder. Poor little boy etc etc, BULLDUST!


----------



## chops_a_must (15 January 2008)

*Re: Party boy is a moron*



hangseng said:


> Yes I most certanly was. I had something completely void in that fool, RESPECT for myself and my family. I didn't associate with fools and I still don't tolerate them.



Yet, you'll defend BC to the hilt? 

If people don't want teens running a muck, give them something to do. Stop tearing down places that particularly young males have used to have healthy fun for eons.

All I can say about his job offers is, well, I wish there was a video camera around everytime I was being told off at school... :


----------



## moneymajix (15 January 2008)

Young Corey is lucky no one got hurt via a thrown bottle or whatever.
But then, maybe he would find that amusing too.


I thought under-age drinking and drugs were illegal?  
How come no one was arrested?


As teenagers we had nothing to do. And I really mean *nothing*
I wouldn't have dreamed for a second of holding a party at my parents house.
I knew what would have happened!  A near-death experience.


Does it come down to lack of respect for others and their property?   Maybe a lack of self-respect as well.


----------



## cuttlefish (15 January 2008)

hang seng - on the one hand you have zealously defended Ben Cousins for his irresponsible behaviour but now you're ready to lynch a 16 year old for irresponsible behaviour - seems pretty inconsistent. 

He's also only responsible for his own behavoiur (which was definitely pretty ordinary in organising a large party in his parents absence but not atypical of a 16 year old). The other kids in the crowd are responsible for their own behaviour.  Doesn't sound like this kid was actually out there throwing bottles or inciting others to do so.

<edit - sorry posted this but have noticed above that chops beat me to it re the comparison to the BC situation).>


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 January 2008)

vida said:


> Well I think its all hilarious and I his attitude is fantastic! Who cares about the money, the police waste resources all the time and at least this time a lot of people enjoyed themselves and there is something more in the press than just nicole and paris and britney etc.  thank heaven for that !!
> 
> I can't stop laughing and only wish that I had his nerve, energy and love of life.  Keep it up party boy and party party party, life is too short for regrets.




While not wishing to condone his behaviour , you have to admit that the little bastard knows how to think on his feet. He can run with a good thing. Anyone who craps on the media with such dexterity has my admiration. He's on to a good earner and only time will tell how he manages it all.

gg


----------



## hangseng (15 January 2008)

cuttlefish said:


> hang seng - on the one hand you have zealously defended Ben Cousins for his irresponsible behaviour but now you're ready to lynch a 16 year old for irresponsible behaviour - seems pretty inconsistent.
> 
> He's also only responsible for his own behavoiur (which was definitely pretty ordinary in organising a large party in his parents absence but not atypical of a 16 year old). The other kids in the crowd are responsible for their own behaviour.  Doesn't sound like this kid was actually out there throwing bottles or inciting others to do so.
> 
> <edit - sorry posted this but have noticed above that chops beat me to it re the comparison to the BC situation).>




The same people who were prepared to crucify a young man on innuendo and completely throw our justice system out the window now display support for this fool.

He is so far from anything resembling responsible.

He placed a notice on a website inviting people to a party and didn't expect 500+ fools to come along and trash the place???

You really make me laugh and fear for the future of our country all at the same time. He is guilty and ensured his actions involved harm to many others.

But you go right ahead and support morons like this fool, you won't have too many by your side.


----------



## tech/a (15 January 2008)

I have mixed feelings.
When I was a kid I ran a show with 600 people.
Oldies were not happy there were supposed to be around 100.
Outside was trashed and we had the police around.

Unlike my 50th they didn't join us! Yeh they were there as well.

Sure he was/is irresponsible a complete wanker,whatever you want to say BUT he is certainly making a name for himself and is no worse (image wise) than Paris Hilton,Johnny Rotten,Britanny Spears or any other 15 min celeb.

I reckon he's smart enough to cop the $20,000 fine and make a heap of bucks out of the fame.I'll be someone has already offered to manage him AND his parents may well cash in on the act.

The responsible adult in me agrees with the crowd.
The rebel has me grinning at the sheer couldn't give a Fook attitude that at times we could all have a dose of.

Today tonight handled it VERY badly.
Fancy living with the fact that a 20 yr old no body killed you in an interview---reckon they'd let you loose on a real wild child!

I'm THE DUCK and you can agree with me or be wrong!
Now bugger off!


----------



## gazelle (15 January 2008)

Perhaps Mrs Doubtfire ( Aka Christine Nixon ) and Les Twentyman could sit down with this misguided youth over a nice cup of tea and put him on the right path. If that fails they  could always  ship him over to China and use him as a target for water cannon practice  but thats not really politically correct now days is it ?


----------



## jman2007 (15 January 2008)

I'm kinda split on this issue,

Yeah sure he came across in the interview as a bit of a wanker, but hey, I can kinda sympathise with him a little because I doubt he actually encouraged people to riot and trash the neighbourhood.  

There is a lot worse crap going on in Oz with teens, he doesn't look to me to be a murderer, just a bit full of himself.

If you got the gift of the gab, then use it.  His kind usually do well in life and usually end up as CEO's or lawyers etc.  Whether it's right or wrong isn't for us to say, it's just the law of the jungle.

Maybe some of us are just quietly jealous that we didn't have that audacity at 15 years old ourselves?...

jman


----------



## vishalt (15 January 2008)

vida said:


> Well I think its all hilarious and I his attitude is fantastic! Who cares about the money, the police waste resources all the time and at least this time a lot of people enjoyed themselves and there is something more in the press than just nicole and paris and britney etc.  thank heaven for that !!
> 
> I can't stop laughing and only wish that I had his nerve, energy and love of life.  Keep it up party boy and party party party, life is too short for regrets.



I agree. 

This kid is being himself (even if that's defiant) and he's only 16. 

I think the media blew this out of proportion and for some reason everybody seems to be on some bandwagon moral high horse, this kid is just a kid who wants to have some fun, he's not a terrorist, rapist, extortionist or a murderer, he just had a party and didn't realise the power of MySpace which was the main culprit in getting so many gatecrashers. 

I have more respect for this kid than Centro, Bear Stearns, Merrill Lynch, Morgan Stanley and Citigroup put together.


----------



## hangseng (15 January 2008)

jman2007 said:


> I'm kinda split on this issue,
> 
> Yeah sure he came across in the interview as a bit of a wanker, but hey, I can kinda sympathise with him a little because I doubt he actually encouraged people to riot and trash the neighbourhood.
> 
> ...




He is a simply a moronic fool.

A lot worse crap? He resembles everything I and every thinking person dislike about todays society.

A reprehensible brat, nothing more.


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 January 2008)

moXJO said:


> Lol it was like battle of the bimbo's. I'm glad he didn’t take her crap
> 
> Looks like he partied hard, at least he didn’t stab anyone. Media is blowing this right out of proportion this kind of thing happens all the time right round Australia. Trial by media is getting a little sickening.
> The way this is going the movie should be out by the end of the year



lol

time to pose a hypothetical...

your mate's son / daughter has a lot of friends,  and is gonna have an 18th (when they can legally drink)  - those friends in turn have friends etc -

You are asked by your friend would you mind acting as bouncer for the night ? 

what do you say ? 

(PS I wonder , in light of this incident, if the bouncer has to chip in if there is any damage to cars on the street lol)



> (Anecdote.. my son went to the pub on his 18th - had a stack of mates - the publican casually asked him what the occasion was - amidst background noise of raucous laughter - "I've just turned 18 - I can legally drink!!"
> 
> "so how come I've seen you here for the last 6 months!!"
> 
> ...




moral .. boys will be boys if you ask me.


----------



## chops_a_must (15 January 2008)

hangseng said:


> A lot worse crap? He resembles everything I and every thinking person dislike about todays society.
> 
> A reprehensible brat, nothing more.




He represents everything that is so great and typical of the ANZAC legend and spirit.

I say, "Let him march!"


----------



## jman2007 (15 January 2008)

hangseng said:


> He is a simply a moronic fool.
> 
> A lot worse crap? He resembles everything I and every thinking person dislike about todays society.
> 
> A reprehensible brat, nothing more.




Yeah there is worse crap going down,

At least he didn't murder his friend and then dump him/her in a wheelybin like the two teen girls here in Perth did.

Might be time for a bit of perspective mate, you sound like you've just jumped on the moral bandwagon for a free ride.

If an out of hand party is what you dislike so much about society, then I feel sorry for you.


----------



## hangseng (15 January 2008)

jman2007 said:


> Yeah there is worse crap going down,
> 
> At least he didn't murder his friend and then dump him/her in a wheelybin like the two teen girls here in Perth did.
> 
> Might be time for a bit of perspective mate, you sound like you've just jumped on the moral bandwagon for a free ride.




You are so far from reality.

Moral bandwagon? Common decency is what it is. Having been brought up in one of the roughest areas of Perth in the 60's/70's I can assure you I have perspective on right and wrong.

I do agree that what he is/did isn't anything like the young girls you have mentioned. His was completely void of anything resembling thought, the other two were pre-meditated cold blooded murderers. As for the "out of hand party" these are all to common and defended as simply a bit of fun, what a load of crock. There has been far too much of this out of control crap going down and yes I dislike it, in fact loath it and all it resembles. Disrespect for anyone or anything and innocent people get caught up in it. If you and others find that ok, then as I said, god help this country!

Chops your Anzac comment is ridiculous and you know it. You threw that in for a stir, good luck. He wouldn't know what an Anzac cookie was.


----------



## cuttlefish (15 January 2008)

hangseng said:


> The same people who were prepared to crucify a young man on innuendo and completely throw our justice system out the window now display support for this fool.
> 
> He is so far from anything resembling responsible.
> 
> ...




Don't put words into my mouth - I didn't say I supported the kid (I actually acknowledged his behaviour was irresponsible) I just said he's only responsible for his own actions, not those of the other party goers.  

Pretty long stretch of the bow to claim to fear for the future of our country because I make some balanced comments about a 16 year old having a party.

And I'm assuming (since you chastised people for drawing conclusions from media stories alone in the Ben Cousins situation) that you know this kid personally and have first hand experience of the situation?  (or might you be basing your opinions on what you've seen in the media?)


----------



## vishalt (15 January 2008)

What's amazing about this whole event is that people have more to say about Corey than they have to say on the losses they've taken thanks to those responsible behind the subprime crisis.

Riders of the high horse are taking a stick of hypocrisy. 

And adults are worse anyway. I cannot believe the people I see on the train each morning/evening on CityRail, almost 3/4 of them are just total twats who blame their loss of manners on CityRail.


----------



## jman2007 (15 January 2008)

hangseng said:


> You are so far from reality.
> 
> Moral bandwagon? Common decency is what it is. Having been brought up in one of the roughest areas of Perth in the 60's/70's I can assure you I have perspective on right and wrong.
> 
> ...




Hey Hangseng

You sound like you're up for a party.  Mind if we have one at your place this w/e?... hey I promise we'll have slightly less than 500 people show up, and we'll all promise to put the seat up b4 we go to the loo.

jman


----------



## chops_a_must (15 January 2008)

hangseng said:


> Chops your Anzac comment is ridiculous and you know it. You threw that in for a stir, good luck. He wouldn't know what an Anzac cookie was.




What part of his attitude isn't in the ANZAC spirit? If he'd had whor*s, I could have sworn he was in Egypt sometime in 1915.


----------



## hangseng (15 January 2008)

Clearly I am nothing but a silly old fart who knows nothing. No wonder I don't live in the burbs with this sought of attitude to the open slather parties and the mr i'm so cool morons.

Have fun children, back to market and boring old country fun for me.


----------



## chewy (15 January 2008)

their can be a surprising type of wisdom in a 'fool'. life can get too serious


----------



## wayneL (15 January 2008)

LOL on UK TV right now.

I must be an old fart now as well as I tsk tsk away.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (15 January 2008)

hangseng said:


> You are so far from reality.
> 
> Moral bandwagon? Common decency is what it is. Having been brought up in one of the roughest areas of Perth in the 60's/70's I can assure you I have perspective on right and wrong.
> 
> ...




Hangseng

What's up man, do u live in the same street with that kid? you're pissed!


----------



## nomore4s (15 January 2008)

hangseng said:


> Yes I most certanly was. I had something completely void in that fool, RESPECT for myself and my family. I didn't associate with fools and I still don't tolerate them.
> 
> Yes I made mistakes and still do as we all do from time to time. However this is simply a complete idiot without any respect for anyone or anything and actually thinks he is something special.
> 
> ...




You talking about the young fella who threw the party or Ben Cousins?



hangseng said:


> He is a simply a moronic fool.
> 
> A lot worse crap? He resembles everything I and every thinking person dislike about todays society.
> 
> A reprehensible brat, nothing more.




Still talking about Ben?


I'm a bit in both camps as well, while I think he needs some sort of punishment for what he did and his lack of respect for his family, their house and neighbours is a sad indication of todays society the way he took it up to the ACA reporter had me laughing. They're obviously not used to someone being quick enough to fire back some amusing comments, she really didn't know how to handle it.

I think the media has made more of this then it deserves and have now turned the little smart **** into a bit of a celeb, this is just as irresponsible as he was in the first place imo.


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 January 2008)

Couple of good boy's names there nomore4s 
Corey ?
Delaney ?

could call him "cawww" for short


----------



## nomore4s (15 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Couple of good boy's names there nomore4s
> Corey ?
> Delaney ?
> 
> could call him "cawww" for short




roflmao, not sure I could use those names now, thats all I would need is a smart a*** son, my mum would probably call it karma though, lol


----------



## steve_sai (16 January 2008)

The kid is a bit brainless is all. He should have just apologised and said that he never meant for things to get so out of control (whether he did or not) - Then he would have gotten off scott free and the media probably would have left it at that. 

I have to say though... funniest ACA interview ever!! They walked straight into it.

Still laughing...


----------



## barnz2k (16 January 2008)

definitely has its funny side watching that interview haha. And he is milking it while he can.
Wait till he does meet his parents. He'll be confined to home/work/school until he's 18 lol.

it doesnt even take myspace to get 500 people, used to hear about parties in sydney, just a normal party - then one invite tells the wrong friend, and suddenly 100s gatecrashers.

yeah the party organiser companies are idiots - the only reason so many people showed up is no rules, free, and alocohol friendly. He said himself he didnt do any real organising. If having a house and posting FREE on it is organization then Ill become an event organizer.


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 January 2008)

barnz2k said:


> definitely has its funny side watching that interview haha. And he is milking it while he can.
> Wait till he does meet his parents. He'll be confined to home/work/school until he's 18 lol.



Interviewer:- "and young man - take your glasses off !!  and then tell us what steps you intend to take when your parents come home"

"bludy big ones - into the desert" lol


----------



## barnz2k (16 January 2008)

-"bludy big ones - into the desert" lol

haha gold

hes 16, he can legally work full time and opt out of school no?

Maybe he'll just take a job offer and move out!


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Interviewer:- "and young man - take your glasses off !!  and then tell us what steps you intend to take when your parents come home"
> 
> "bludy big ones - into the desert" lol



an example of hamming it up  / milking the opportunity to establish his reputation
paraphrased in this instance  - but he wasn't far short of saying that lol

PS, barnz, be interesting to see what fines he finally has to pay - and then rewatch that interview - as docj says , I wonder if it depends on how he invited people ??


----------



## shares (16 January 2008)

barnz2k said:


> hes 16, he can legally work full time and opt out of school no?
> 
> Maybe he'll just take a job offer and move out!




That's exactly what I'm thinking.

Who needs parents when you get 10k a year? :

And when he finally runs out of money (or can't have anymore fun), they'll take him back straightaway.


----------



## cordelia (16 January 2008)

a frightening thought....this boy will breed


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 January 2008)

shares said:


> And when he finally runs out of money (or can't have anymore fun), they'll take him back straightaway.



The return of the partying son ?


----------



## Mouse (16 January 2008)

I have mixed feelings about this.

On the one hand, I think Corey will go far as an entrepreneur.  

But on the other hand, I think he was lucky.  There was a party like that locally a year or so ago, and it got out of hand with one young teenager throwing a punch that connected and killed another teenager (he fell and his head hit the concrete).  Lives were destroyed in a moment.  Corey was lucky.

The ACA interview was pure farce.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Prospector (16 January 2008)

On this one I am really divided.  Yes, Corey is an absolute twit, immature, and doesnt understand yet, that he is part of the big wide world.  Tunnel vision to the extreme.  And I see a lot of 16 year olds behaving in exactly the same way.  They just dont get it at that age.  They dont get anything other than their own small world.  He posted the party on myspace - or facebook - cant remember which.  Big mistake.  But texting on mobiles can achieve the same result.

Kids gravitate to parties.  It is summer, they have nothing else to do, so they congregate.  It is what they do for entertainment at that age.  There are no venues for them to go to because they are under 18, so houses are their only option.  Kids are different these days - probably our fault as parents but there you go.

So the police are called in and it spreads to the streets.  Very scary for the locals.  And damage happens.  

But there is no way either he, or his parents should be asked to pay for the Police presence.  We pay taxes for police presence - do we also have a user pay system for them too?  Heaven help any of us who might do something stupid and need the Police for help - do we then get slugged with the bill?

For what its worth, we should blame the media fair and square for this one - they have driven this story from Day 1. And yes, Hang Seng, I see you shaking your head at this, but this kid is young and stupid - others are older and should be wiser.  And Corey hasnt been snorting cocaine.

Re the Current Affairs story - while as I said, the guy is a total moron, I thought his response to the goading of the interviewer was fantastic - he did say sorry and she kept pushing him for more.  So while I would hate to have to parent him, I thought his responses in that area were pretty cool.

Having just been refused the purchase of alcohol from Dan Murphys because my almost 18 year old son (in 2 days time) was with me, I know the liquor laws backwards.  (In SA, people under 18 years are allowed in bottle shops etc) Corey charged $2 entry, so he has actually broken the liquor licensing laws!


Hey Mouse, we posted at the same time - great minds and all that!


----------



## Happy (16 January 2008)

> From ABC, 16 Jan. 08
> MELBOURNE PARTY BOY ARRESTED BY POLICE
> 
> 
> ...





This caught my eye -



> Mr Delaney




Mr child?


----------



## >Apocalypto< (16 January 2008)

*VOTE 1 COREY !!!!!!*  :alcohol:


----------



## visual (16 January 2008)

Seeing that Corey has now dug such a deep hole for himself, excluding immaturity and all else maybe in the end all this kid really has achieved for all and sundry is show mental illness and it's effects. Had he stayed and faced the music or had he after all was done and said, faced the fact that he really did mess up, after all being 16 means that not much thought goes into actions that may not turn out as he'd hoped, one could think, well he is stupid and immature, but now he has run away from home and got himself arrested. 

Not sure but Britney Spears springs to mind, and althought you can say she's white trash and acting like it, at the end of the day, too many of her actions, aren't making sense, and it's not as if she's milking the situation to suit herself. She's simply behaving deranged, if not for her millions she'd probably just be locked up until whatever episode she's experiencing sorted itself out. At least now that Corey has been arrested he'll too get whatever help he needs, failing a real mental illness, hopefully now that he has been arrested he'll be able to simply calm down and accept some responsability hopefully without that maniacal smirk.


----------



## Mouse (16 January 2008)

visual said:


> Seeing that Corey has now dug such a deep hole for himself, excluding immaturity and all else maybe in the end all this kid really has achieved for all and sundry is show mental illness and it's effects. Had he stayed and faced the music or had he after all was done and said, faced the fact that he really did mess up, after all being 16 means that not much thought goes into actions that may not turn out as he'd hoped, one could think, well he is stupid and immature, but now he has run away from home and got himself arrested.
> 
> Not sure but Britney Spears springs to mind, and althought you can say she's white trash and acting like it, at the end of the day, too many of her actions, aren't making sense, and it's not as if she's milking the situation to suit herself. She's simply behaving deranged, if not for her millions she'd probably just be locked up until whatever episode she's experiencing sorted itself out. At least now that Corey has been arrested he'll too get whatever help he needs, failing a real mental illness, hopefully now that he has been arrested he'll be able to simply calm down and accept some responsability hopefully without that maniacal smirk.




Hi visual,

Stupidity, being a teenager is not a mental illness.  Sorry, but you make it sound like people with mental illnesses should be locked up.  As a person with a mental illness (agoraphobia/depression) I find your post to be offensive and ill informed.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## visual (16 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> Hi visual,
> 
> Stupidity, being a teenager is not a mental illness.  Sorry, but you make it sound like people with mental illnesses should be locked up.  As a person with a mental illness (agoraphobia/depression) I find your post to be offensive and ill informed.
> 
> ...




Mouse,

I sincerely apologise if I offended you, however what I am saying is not that people who suffer mental illness should be locked up, but there is a provision I believe to force people into hospital if they are too sick to actually see for themselves that they need that type of help.

Corey has behaved stupidly and immaturely but now he has got himself into a much bigger hole by behaving even more erratically, surely if he wasn't affected in some way he could've been stupid from home? that is what I'm saying.


----------



## Prospector (16 January 2008)

I think there will be problems with this going to court.  Juveniles charged with crimes are not allowed to be named.  Oops!  And other than the Liquor Licensing issue, I dont see what crimes either he, and certainly his parents, can be charged with.


----------



## Mouse (16 January 2008)

Apology accepted visual,

Corey is a kid, he did the wrong thing and the media has blown it up out of proportion.  Having seen inside a mental hospital I would never suggest putting anyone in there except as a last resort, and only then if they were incapable of looking after themselves or a danger to themselves or the public.  People assume that you go into one of those places and come out cured ... but you just come out determined never to end up in a place like that again.  I saw one guy taken away and shut in a room by himself for 3 days simply because he was happy and singing after midnight.  They are horrid places.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## dalek (16 January 2008)

cordelia said:


> a frightening thought....this boy will breed




I,m not so sure . I think he has all the ingredients to be a future listing in the Darwin Awards.


----------



## Julia (16 January 2008)

Visual, 

I really can't see the connection between a teenager being pretty silly, plus then getting carried away with himself even further as a result of excessive media attention, and any mental illness.  Actually, during the ACA interview, although I thought "thank god he's not my kid",  I thought he was pretty straightforward and sane. 

Probably by now he might be wishing he'd been somewhat more remorseful.  Doubt he pictured himself as being arrested, though who knows, it might add even more to his celebrity status!


----------



## Rafa (16 January 2008)

Prospector said:


> For what its worth, we should blame the media fair and square for this one - they have driven this story from Day 1. And yes, Hang Seng, I see you shaking your head at this, but this kid is young and stupid - others are older and should be wiser.  And Corey hasnt been snorting cocaine.





Agreed 100%...

the media need to take a good hard look at themselves... one needs to remember, if they don't sensationalise is, they are out of a job!

the world would be a lot better place if the tabloid media were banned, and people like cory, and britney spears, paris hilton and the like would be able to sort out their own lives in their own time...

Heck, a 16yr old had chucked a party and is rebellious and doesn't think its his fault... hmmm, let me see.... what exactly is the earth-shattering news event here???


----------



## visual (16 January 2008)

Julia said:


> Visual,
> 
> I really can't see the connection between a teenager being pretty silly, plus then getting carried away with himself even further as a result of excessive media attention, and any mental illness.  Actually, during the ACA interview, although I thought "thank god he's not my kid",  I thought he was pretty straightforward and sane.
> 
> Probably by now he might be wishing he'd been somewhat more remorseful.  Doubt he pictured himself as being arrested, though who knows, it might add even more to his celebrity status!





Julia,
to me he comes across as someone who hasn't made a connection to what the reality is. As I said if it turns out that he is just a stupid kid with no manners and respect not just for himself or anyone else, then sure treat him as someone with the full faculties in order but I was reading another of those Spears stories just before this and now she's walking out of a dressing room naked, I suppose I just added 2 and 2 togheter and came up with 5.

At any rate all his supporters should at least be given a sanity test, seems they would have to be crazy to support this moron. All right that's tongue in cheek.


----------



## Prospector (16 January 2008)

visual said:


> Julia,
> to me he comes across as someone who hasn't made a connection to what the reality is.




And that, unfortunately, is common amongst the 16 year olds who have grown up in the arena of myspace and facebook.  Not mental illness at all but a product of the environment, and he is just one of many. He is naive, a social moron, he is 16 and also, completely sane. I have seen many, many like him!  And a couple of them in Adelaide have just been accepted into a Law at an Adelaide University.  Go figure!


----------



## nioka (16 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> if they were incapable of looking after themselves or a danger to themselves or the public.
> Mouse



And I thought that was what he is.


----------



## sam76 (16 January 2008)

off to court he goes...

Two Melbourne youths look set to face court over a suburban party that has achieved global notoriety.

Police at Narre Warren, in Melbourne's outer east, today told reporters two youths would appear at a children's court at "a later date" after being interviewed this afternoon in relation to the weekend party.

Officers which 500 teenagers spilled on to the streets, damaging property and throwing projectiles at police cars.

The out-of-control party and its aftermath have attracted media attention worldwide.

Victoria Police had threatened to bill the homeowners, who were away interstate at the time, $20,000 in damages.


----------



## moneymajix (16 January 2008)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/01/16/2139975.htm

*Teenagers charged in relation to party*

A teenager has been charged and bailed over a party in the Melbourne suburb of Narre Warren on Saturday night.

He was interviewed by police earlier today, before being charged with producing child pornography and creating a public nuisance.

It is alleged police cars were pelted with bottles after officers were called to break up the gathering.

One 16-year-old has been charged and bailed. Another 16-year-old will be charged on summons.

The pair will face the Children's Court at a later date.


----------



## visual (16 January 2008)

moneymajix said:


> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/01/16/2139975.htm
> 
> *Teenagers charged in relation to party*
> 
> ...





No wonder his parents needed a break from this idiot! What a fool! But even as I write something tells me, this story is not finished yet, but this time not too many people will be paying anyone for their story. Hopefully the underage promoters who were willing to employ him to host underage parties pay better attention to their future employees in future.


----------



## barnz2k (17 January 2008)

he may be a prat for not taking off his glasses - but at a radio interview it seems the host physically attempted to remove his glasses, and he walked out of the studio. Is that not physical harassment?
http://www.smh.com.au/photogallery/2008/01/16/1200419866165.html


----------



## numbercruncher (17 January 2008)

What does a charge of producing Child pornography mean against a 16 year old ?

Does it mean that he had sex with someone under 16 yrs old ? Isnt 16 a kid as well though ?

I guess we just lack Info at this stage ....


Seems like his life has quickly morphed from 16 year old Idiot about to launch a stella Party career to a possible Criminal conviction of the worst kind !


----------



## cuttlefish (17 January 2008)

Visual - A 16 year old has pretty limited experience handling any kind of public media exposure - a typical 16 year olds life experience probably constitutes school and maybe a gig at the local macca's - so how are they expected to handle a barrage of negativity from the worldwide media and remain 'sane'.  People react in different ways under difficult circumstances - this kids handling it his way. The closest to public speaking he's probably gotten would have been thanking his relo's for coming to his 16th birthday party if he had one.

Yeah NC it will be interesting to see what the child pr0n production charges are about - I would hope the police wouldn't use charges like this wrecklessly against kids of that age - but maybe they posted something up on the web or circulated something which would justify punishment imo - or possibly its something more sinister - I'm sure we'll get an approximation of the truth from the media as time pans out.  

I suspect the party is well and truly over for the lad either way - probably won't do him any harm to be brought a little closer to terra firma.


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 January 2008)

barnz2k said:


> he may be a prat for not taking off his glasses - but at a radio interview it seems the host physically attempted to remove his glasses, and he walked out of the studio. Is that not physical harassment?
> http://www.smh.com.au/photogallery/2008/01/16/1200419866165.html




fascinating - so because he is irresponsible with respect to opening up the house to party while his folks are away - and is seriously irresponsible in the process - don;t get me wrong - but 

that gives this idiot the right to rip his glasses off him - after Corey has been good enough to help him fill his boring hour on radio.   

Question to ponder..
How would Matt have felt (suppose Matt succeeded in getting Corey's glasses off ) - if Corey had retaliated in kind ( given that Mat is also wearing them ?)


----------



## Mouse (17 January 2008)

What would removing his glasses on radio have achieved?  

This media circus is ridiculous, sure the kid was stupid but the "professionals" in the media are supposed to be adults ... how are they acting any better?

cheers
Mouse


----------



## dj_420 (17 January 2008)

He was taking pictures of semi naked girls playing twister at the party. Or so it says in a number of articles.

The thing is been an underage party there were probably girls aged 12-14 there which constitutes a child. 

I think the police have found something to charge him with, end his stupid run of fame and teach him a lesson in the real world. Little show pony is getting what he deserved, some negative spin on his story and a police record.

Both himself and his family has received death threats so maybe he is now realising the seriousness of his actions.


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 January 2008)

mouse ? 
 I'm guessin they paid him to come to the radio interview
so THATs what gives them the right ! lol

PS I seem to recall having a party when I was a teenager - folks away etc - but just in case of damage to the house  - I hired a marquee 



dj_420 said:


> 1. He was taking pictures of semi naked girls playing twister at the party. Or so it says in a number of articles.
> 
> .....
> 2. Both himself and his family has received death threats so maybe ...  .



1. sounds like spin to me - fabricated penalty ump!
2. oh for goodness sake! - sick!
PS  I trust dj you reserve some of your criticism for those making the death threats ?


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (17 January 2008)

So what about the parents of the other 499 brats that turned up ?

Don't these kids parents know where they are or what they are doing. Prob is these days many people are just not interested in parenting and the lack of respect kids have.

I'm only 25 but i seriously think bringing back the cane to schools wouldn't be a bad idea. There is no justice if kids do anything wrong, as minors they always get a slap on the wrist the parents get no support and god forbid if they smack their child ! There is just no responcibility for people between 15-18 

In some countries you are considered old enough to be responsible for your actions at 15 and can be tried as an adult.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (17 January 2008)

Hey 2020

Just in regards to the twister how would you feel if some idiot took pics of your daughter semi nude and sent them round by phone and showed his mates ? Child pr0n maybe not but still totally unaccpetable behaviour.


----------



## sam76 (17 January 2008)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> So what about the parents of the other 499 brats that turned up ?
> 
> Don't these kids parents know where they are or what they are doing. Prob is these days many people are just not interested in parenting and the lack of respect kids have.
> 
> ...




I agree 

I'm 30 and I received the cane at school. Corporal punishment teaches you more about real life and respect then a "severe talking to" 

Just look at the animal kingdom for examples.


----------



## dj_420 (17 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> mouse ?
> I'm guessin they paid him to come to the radio interview
> so THATs what gives them the right ! lol
> 
> ...




Lol, I do agree there, the people making death threats is a very low and disgusting act and I do more than reserve criticism for them, people should be able to go about normal daily routines without recieving threats on their life. However now maybe the little tyke realises the implications of p!ss!ng off so many people and causing so much damage. I am very sure that for every adoring teenage fan he has there would be another 5 sub adults/adults who would do not approve of his actions.

I personally think the charges have been laid to stop this getting out of hand and to stop his potential media career in its tracks.


----------



## insider (17 January 2008)

He is such a turd nugget.... Must be an only child...


----------



## sam76 (17 January 2008)

insider said:


> He is such a turd nugget....




GOLD!


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 January 2008)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Hey 2020
> 
> Just in regards to the twister how would you feel if some idiot took pics of your daughter semi nude and sent them round by phone and showed his mates ? Child pr0n maybe not but still totally unaccpetable behaviour.




well kiwi, If the girls were exploited then that would be a problem, conceded.  I'm not aware of the details

I just assumed it was what I understood all kids do these days - post photos on Facebook after a party - (usually off their face as well) sure some of them are embarrassing, but they don't seem to mind.    Often pretty drunk etc. 

Hey, kiwi - if drugs are involved, my attitude would change bigtime - but that has little to do with the case in point (as I understand it) 

PS It seems to me that (as usual) there are multiple parts to this story.

a) the fact he had a party without permission - between him and his parents that one
b) the damage to cars in the street - who's responsible? , who should pay?
c) how he handled and is handling the press
d) the question of his fame being a positive for him - dollars for organising parties etc - proceeds from crime, whether petty or otherwise?  
e) what to charge him with? - pr0n?  you might be right , or maybe they are just photos? maybe the girls are proud of em?
f) internet invites to parties IF APPLICABLE - legal implications for controlling the crowd who turn up - and/or damage they inflict. 
I'm not up with the detail, but someone told me he posted an invite on some internet facility - hopefully not a chatroom  - noone here saw it I don't think lol - not planning to do so lol  - otherwise Joe might be responsible for the damage to the pub we hired 
- possibly I misunderstood - and in any case, these days the kids sms each other , and the news spreads like wildfire.


----------



## ba229 (17 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> e) what to charge him with? - pr0n?  you might be right , or maybe they are just photos? maybe the girls are proud of em?




That kind of concerns me.

Regardless of whether the girls are "proud of em" or not does not allow minimun age laws to be broken (if they were).

A 14 year old may be sexually active and in fact enjoy it but it is still not allowed to happen under the law with someone who is 25 years old for example. That same individual taking photos would be generating child pr0n.

Ok so the accused is 16. Can he take naked photos of 14 year olds if they are "proud of em"? I would hope not.

These are very serious charges with very serious consequences. Imaging being on a register as a sex offender before you can drive a car.

I bet if he stops and thinks about it, his "who cares" attitude might deflate and up comes a kid who would be ****e scared.


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 January 2008)

ba229 said:


> That kind of concerns me.
> 
> Regardless of whether the girls are "proud of em" or not does not allow minimun age laws to be broken *(if they were).*



ba
I'm not aware of the details, sorry.
Doubtful anyone will see them now until the courtcase yes?

Having said that lol
I wouldn't be at all surprised if the Press got hold of them and posted them on the foont page " LOOK THIS is what he posted!!" lol

Then again - they may be just photos - even plunging necklines


----------



## nioka (17 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> I just assumed it was what I understood all kids do these days - post photos on Facebook after a party - (usually off their face as well) sure some of them are embarrassing, but they don't seem to mind.    Often pretty drunk etc.
> 
> Hey, kiwi - if drugs are involved, my attitude would change bigtime - but that has little to do with the case in point (as I understand it)




 If I remember rightly alcohol is a forbidden drug for 16yr olds and in an interview he admitted to being "off his face". Maybe admitted is the wrong word, boasted about it.


----------



## Prospector (17 January 2008)

I think too, the charges were laid to stop this running out of control.  I have seen some pretty interesting photos on peoples' face book.

Actually, some of the photos of Corby taken by the media wrapped in his pinky quilt were pretty revealing - then we have the underpants showing above the jeans line (when did that become a fashion statement - dont get that look at all ).  

Whether or not these photos were pr0n is probably the question.  The age of the offender is important too - there is no age difference here so that reduces some of the seriousness.  I guess what has to be established is some kind of consent to have the photos taken, and how revealing they actually were.  

One could very well argue that with mobile phones being mobile cameras, doing a strip tease twister type of game, with full on alcohol, no adults present, and with 500 other kids does leave some issues re culpability and consent rather vague.

Girls know they are being photographed by mobiles, they know they will end up as jpegs on other's mobiles, and they know they could end up on the internet.  In many ways, girls these days are way smarter and party smart than the guys!

Also, when I was with the constabulary , people who were arrested were never put into the front seat either!


----------



## Prospector (17 January 2008)

nioka said:


> If I remember rightly alcohol is a forbidden drug for 16yr olds and in an interview he admitted to being "off his face". Maybe admitted is the wrong word, boasted about it.




Nope, alcohol can be served legally to a minor in a home.  And my 'kids' would use 'off their face' in many contexts - eg at a rock concert. And yeah, good kids that they are, they do sometimes boast about it.  Just as we did when we were young!


----------



## tech/a (17 January 2008)

Man this kid could make a killing.
Check this out!

Ad is for realestate .com!!!


----------



## Prospector (17 January 2008)

Actually Tech, the kid has probably already trademarked his yellow sunnies!  Good ad though!:


----------



## sam76 (17 January 2008)

hahahahahahahaa

check this out 

http://www.slapcorey.com/

I got 337metres so far!!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 January 2008)

nioka said:


> If I remember rightly alcohol is a forbidden drug for 16yr olds and in an interview he admitted to being "off his face". Maybe admitted is the wrong word, boasted about it.



You're right nioka - when it comes to including booze amongst "drugs", I am a hypocrite.

Just that I'd be worried if I saw the kids (mine or anyone's)  going somewhere (in their heads) that I hadn't been before.   

Must do some more research on all this - were there drugs at the party?

(is the Pope a catholic lol?)

(... then again, maybe the Pope has drugs at his parties too? )


----------



## Prospector (17 January 2008)

sam76 said:


> hahahahahahahaa
> 
> check this out
> 
> ...




Um, how does it work - nothing happens!

OK, got it now, instructions would be helpful though.


----------



## Dextrum (17 January 2008)

bring back national service...that'll sort him out.


----------



## tech/a (17 January 2008)

National service----

If he was our neighbour (Meaning most of us here) I'm sure he'd be sorted out.

Not until well after the party I might add.


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 January 2008)

so what exactly are you saying tech ? 

you want to wait until you can't be accused of assault ? 
what difference would it make?


----------



## Pat (17 January 2008)

This has gone a bit far.

I don't think he asked for any of this, street damage included.

He just wanted to have a party... bigger the better.

Remember a party is supposed to be fun. And fun it was!!!

Funniest ACA interview ever.

And I hope he makes a few $$$ from this.... Couldn't hurt.


----------



## cordelia (18 January 2008)

mmm have people forgotton what it was like to be 16...maybe it was a gap year


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 January 2008)

he's in a pickle now that's for sure

as per a few posts, "past the point of no return" and probably gotta be made an exampe of, a la Cousins et al. 

a) party and damage and police etc
b) he's asked on ACA to apologise and take off his glasses - so far so good
c) he apologises , but refuses to take off his glasses
d) (at least partly) because of the subsequent publicity, he'll hav the book thrown at him..

In hindsight, he might wish he'd taken off the glasses lol. 

Then again, time will tell - be interesting to follow thas for sure


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 January 2008)

good article
even references to "Coreygate" 
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/01/18/2141418.htm



> Corey's story: fair game or camera fodder?
> By Ann Lund
> 
> Posted 6 hours 11 minutes ago
> ...





> He said he would apologise but he wasn't taking off his sunglasses and this then became the substance of the interview. Is this really what current affairs news has turned into? It would be laughable if it wasn't so sad.
> 
> McKinnon's dismissive sign-off at the end "I suggest you go home and take a long, hard look at yourself", prompted nothing more than a smart-arss kid retort which has made him legendary among youth worldwide: "I have... everyone has... they love it."


----------



## Pat (18 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> good article
> even references to "Coreygate"
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/01/18/2141418.htm



Tis a good article. Nice to see the media the focus, shame on them LOL.
Corey will probably be forgotten in 6 months..... Corey who? 
This whole thing has been great value.


----------



## hangseng (18 January 2008)

On reflection.

I hate immensely everything he did and stands for. He is a child who knows not what he is doing. Suffice to state I retract my statements but for those who promote or support in any way how this youngster is or what he did I openly state my immense dislike and disapointment for this seemingly accepted aspect of todays society.

I hope he finds life before life takes him over.


----------



## natashia (19 January 2008)

hangseng said:


> On reflection.
> 
> I hate immensely everything he did and stands for. He is a child who knows not what he is doing. Suffice to state I retract my statements but for those who promote or support in any way how this youngster is or what he did I openly state my immense dislike and disapointment for this seemingly accepted aspect of todays society.
> 
> I hope he finds life before life takes him over.




Ahuh so what this implies predominantly is that every blooming young vacant brain head teenager can also go out and start concocting idealistic ridiculous over the top parties and be rewarded. What a lot of kaka!!!

His flipping parents should bill this wannabee son for explicit damages without hesitation!!!

Gee the media must be desperate for a male version of  the famous pathetic
Paris Hilton- :iamwithst


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 January 2008)

natashia said:


> .. the media must be desperate for a male version of  the famous pathetic
> Paris Hilton-



lol - Patrick Hilton? Prince Hilton maybe?

with the Edna Everidge glasses you reckon


----------



## natashia (19 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> lol - Patrick Hilton? Prince Hilton maybe?
> 
> with the Edna Everidge glasses you reckon





yep all he is missing is the PINK wig put on back to front then he can assume a new identity -Prince Pretty in Pink Puntya party Dingbat  :blbl:


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 January 2008)

as long as the ACA interviewer gets dressed up as well 
...
 in granny glasses and a ruler lol. 

ps I don't think its' a cardinal offence to have a party - sure it got out of hand then, and has escalated since - partly due to the press - but o boy - there but for the grace of god go ... a lot of people I know


----------



## numbercruncher (19 January 2008)

Look like Party Boy and the rest of GenY are getting a reputation .......




> Victoria Police chief commissioner Christine Nixon may sound like a censorious old matron when she bemoans the level of violence against police officers from Generation Y kids, but the story on the streets is hard to ignore.
> 
> Nixon’s comments follow a massed call out of police, the dog squad, and a helicopter to deal with a teenage party that turned into a 500-strong melee last weekend.
> 
> ...




http://www.thebulletinblog.com.au/street_crims_less_abusive_than_Gen_Y.htm


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 January 2008)

I mean, why aren't we watching this bloke on TV - being asked to take off his bludy glasses ! 

(sounds like pot I guess - but ? who nose)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/01/19/2142276.htm?section=justin



> Police employee facing drug charges
> Posted 3 hours 24 minutes ago
> A 37-year-old unsworn member of the Victoria Police Force is up on drug charges.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 January 2008)

I'm sure many saw this on the cover of the newspapers on the weekend..

His parents went in to bat for him (hell he needed it - a 16 year old against the world for a while there):-

"A teenager's stupid idea to throw a party while his parents were away has been blown out of proportion. He deserves a second chance.,,,, It could have been any teenager who played up. THis time it happened to be our son Corey."

The Delaneys also supplied a school photo of a younger Corey to show their son without his yellow sunglasses.


----------



## sam76 (23 January 2008)

What a dork!


----------



## insider (23 January 2008)

QUOTE=numbercruncher;247330]Look like Party Boy and the rest of GenY are getting a reputation .......

These are fighting words!!!  lmao... 



http://www.thebulletinblog.com.au/street_crims_less_abusive_than_Gen_Y.htm[/QUOTE]


----------



## insider (23 January 2008)

sam76 said:


> What a dork!




I'll second that...


----------



## barnz2k (24 January 2008)

thats why he didnt take off the sunnies lol


----------



## insider (24 January 2008)

barnz2k said:


> thats why he didnt take off the sunnies lol




Yeah put them back on... hahaha


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 January 2008)

insider said:


> QUOTE=numbercruncher;247330]Look like Party Boy and the rest of GenY are getting a reputation .......
> 
> These are fighting words!!!  lmao...
> 
> http://www.thebulletinblog.com.au/street_crims_less_abusive_than_Gen_Y.htm



Nixon calling em the WH-Y generation.
Reminds me, There's another article around calls em the PART-Y generation 

PS I'll add this bit from that article..
"He's devastated. He has taken this and run with it, but he has come back down to earthwitha big thud", his distraught mother said.  "At this stage, for everybody's sake, he's taking a bit of a break".

That'll teach him not to do what the ACA interviewer asked him to do !

PS didn't see too many responses to post #123 btw.


----------



## sam76 (24 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> PS I'll add this bit from that article..
> "He's devastated. He has taken this and run with it, but he has come back down to earthwitha big thud", his distraught mother said.  "At this stage, for everybody's sake, he's taking a bit of a break".
> .





Seems like it was a short lived break....

He's now promoting parties and hoping to make $50,000 - $100,000 in the next year!!

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,23102828-2,00.html


----------



## sam76 (24 January 2008)

anyone wanna go?


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 January 2008)

sam76 said:


> Seems like it was a short lived break....
> 
> He's now promoting parties and hoping to make $50,000 - $100,000 in the next year!!
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,23102828-2,00.html




Is he promoting them  ?
or is someone using his name and egging him on


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 January 2008)

sam76 said:


> anyone wanna go?



wowsers need not apply


----------



## sam76 (24 January 2008)

manipulation of a minor for financial gain

Sounds like a felony


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 January 2008)

sam76 said:


> manipulation of a minor for financial gain
> 
> Sounds like a felony



well sam
we agree on that !!
likewise the press


----------



## sam76 (25 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> wowsers need not apply




Are you calling me a wowser!!?   lol



Now the death threats start  

Death threats force Corey into hidingBy Kara Lawrence
January 25, 2008 01:00am

PARTY boy Corey Delaney has yet to move back into his parents' home due to death threats against him - as his mother reveals she has considered family counselling.

The fallout continues within Corey's family over an alcohol-fuelled party held at his parents' Narre Warren home earlier this month, while they were on holidays on the Gold Coast. 

It is believed Victoria Police have been alerted to threats against Corey, who has developed a cult following among some youth and outraged older generations due to his antics. 

Corey could not be contacted yesterday but his mother Jo said it would be a while before Corey came home. 

"There's issues we've got to sort through. There's still a lot of hurt and a lot of anger," she said. 

She said she had considered using the services of a family counsellor and that she believed her son would support that idea. 

"There's lots of reasons why he's not living here at the minute," Mrs Delaney said. 

"That (the threats) is one of them but there's many of them," she said. 

Meanwhile, his new agent Max Markson said yesterday Corey had revamped his image and was taking lessons from a top Australian DJ in preparation for a national "party tour". 

On Wednesday, Corey was kitted out in new gear at an Ed Hardy store in Melbourne. 

He also got a new $400 pair of sunglasses to replace his yellow ones, which he had adamantly refused to be photographed or filmed without.

Other developments in this story cannot be reported for legal reasons.


----------



## Aussiejeff (25 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> well sam
> we agree on that !!
> likewise the press




Gee. Why bother going to school to learn a crappy trade that might earn you $25,000 in your first year of work at age 18 when as a 16 year old child (legally defined) you can have a business manager and earn $100,000+ by acting like a complete jerk!

We are obviously wasting our time share trading. NOW I know how to make insta-cash! Party anyone??  


Chiz,

AJ


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 January 2008)

sam76 said:


> Are you calling me a wowser!!?   lol
> 
> Now the death threats start
> 
> ...




Well I think if we can cast our minds back to when we were teenagers - let he who went without a skinful cast the first stone 

Pleased to see they only seem to have had alcohol (not drugs).

sam
I agree there is a mismatch (as you pointed out) between parent's(') statements, and what seems to be transpiring with respect to his name being used by party organising firms, etc (20% commission did I read?).

We've already discussed death threats 
morons.  - they're the ones with the real problem if you ask me.

:topic  I wonder when Adam Lindsay Gordon said that in his older age.. "the red blood has ceased to riot” , I wonder if his riots made the news like this one .. :2 twocents


----------



## sam76 (30 January 2008)

Party boy's fame seems to be catching up with him.


http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,23132960-2,00.html


----------



## barnz2k (30 January 2008)

"sort of planned fight"

if he actually wants to give this party thing ago - does he think fighting will help  his 'status' amongst teens or not?

will anyone really go to his party?
Apart from it will probably be crap - a) no alcohol to minors b)entry fee c)cant do whatever you like... 
what teens would go?


----------



## barnz2k (31 January 2008)

haha check out this picture


----------



## sam76 (25 February 2008)

this guy lingers more than a bad fart on a first date.

http://www.news.com.au/feature/ranked/0,,5015729,00.html


----------



## insider (25 February 2008)

sam76 said:


> this guy lingers more than a bad fart on a first date.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/feature/ranked/0,,5015729,00.html




lol


----------



## sam76 (14 October 2008)

At least there is some justice...

The mother of wild party boy Corey Worthington has been fined for trying to prevent police arresting her son at their family home.

Joanne Delaney attempted to prevent her son's arrest weeks after a riotous house party of 500 drunk teenagers in January, a court has heard.

Ms Delaney was placed on a good behaviour bond and fined $500 for pushing a police officer in the chest.

When police knocked on the door of the Narre Warren home on February 6, Ms Delaney, 44, was resting in bed suffering from a migraine, her lawyer Fiona Todd told the Dandenong Magistrates Court.

The mother of three was struggling to cope with the aftermath of the party which Corey held while his parents were away.

The party attracted huge media attention when police helicopters and the dog squad were called in.

The court was told when police visited the house to arrest Worthington weeks after the party, Ms Delaney answered the door and invited officers inside but tried to prevent them going through a doorway.

When she was asked to move aside and refused, Ms Delaney was shifted by a police officer.

She then pushed the officer's chest with both her hands but was moved aside again.

Ms Delaney was later charged with one count of hindering police. She pleaded guilty to that charge.

A charge of assaulting police was withdrawn.

Ms Todd said her client's family was under great stress at the time police attended the house after the public spotlight had been on them.

"She looks forward to a time when the matter is behind her," Ms Todd told the court.

Magistrate Peter Reardon accepted that Ms Delaney's actions were spontaneous, not premeditated, and driven by a sense of loyalty to her son.

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=646976


----------



## cordelia (14 October 2008)

I have three teenagers...i make a point of knowing where they are by communicating with other parents, particularly when they are invited to parties...No parents they don't go

There is no way I would go on holiday and leave my children unsupervised with access to my home.....

Party Boy's parents are idiots.....


----------



## prawn_86 (14 October 2008)

cordelia said:


> There is no way I would go on holiday and leave my children unsupervised with access to my home




Doesn't it depend on the children?

My old man used to leave me at home for a month or so occasionally when he travelled when i was 15+ and i never had any problems. His friends and my mates parents knew i was there so they kept an eye on me.


----------



## sam76 (14 October 2008)

Whenever me and my brother were left at home alone we would go and get the old mans ute and guns then go shoot stuff.

Then we discoved alcohol

How I'm still alive now...


----------

